# Vape King Head Office Closed



## Gizmo (30/3/15)

Please note

Vape King head office will closed from 3rd till 7th for much needed little break. Please note this is due to the 3rd being Good Friday and 6th being Family Day..

I am sure some of our agent will be open in case of any vaping emergency.

Thank you @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/15)

Just to clarify this includes the Parkwood and Fourways branch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (30/3/15)

Gonna have to stock up on the 2nd!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Have a good break guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/15)

Silver said:


> Have a good break guys



Thanks @Silver


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

Come to Durbs Stoods!


----------



## GadgetFreak (30/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks @Silver



Don't forget your vape gear. Have a fantastic break!


----------



## Gizmo (2/4/15)

Vape King Head Offices are officially closed for the long weekend. *Please note that this does include Saturday.*

We will resume trading on Tuesday 7th April 2015!

Have a super Easter Weekend!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

